# Cycled - just waiting for fish now



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Most plants seem to still be alive - there are a few I'm not sure will make it though. I'm trying !


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

nice

do you plan on leaving your plants in the pots? or will you be putting them into your substrate?

Also, what are you looking for in terms of fish?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Great work
Yes I would also be interested in what type of fish you are contemplating


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

For now, at least, I'm planning on leaving them in the pots.
I like the look of them that way, and the terracotta adds colour.

Fish stocking is starting with (getting these tomorrow):
5 rummynose tetras
4 bristlenose plecos

Hoping to add :
6 diamond tetras
6 Panda Corydoras
2 German Blue Rams (maybe more?)

And eventually 
Angelfish or Bowsmani Rainbowfish


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Stocklist sounds good, I would recommend more rummynose. The larger groups really look great in a planted tank. I have 20 or so in my 75.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Dis said:


> Stocklist sounds good, I would recommend more rummynose. The larger groups really look great in a planted tank. I have 20 or so in my 75.


I might down the road, but Fishlover02 only has 5, and I'm getting them from him


----------



## Jerry (Sep 12, 2009)

what kind of soil you using in those pots?


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Jerry said:


> what kind of soil you using in those pots?


It's Flourite.


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

HOWsMom said:


> It's Flourite.


You're only using fluorite in those pots?  Why no dirt?


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Never used dirt - scared of the mess.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------

